# Frozen embroys not surviving



## Slan80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Cldnt believe how much bad luck we have. We had 7 frozen embryos grade1 and when we went in 2 day 4 transfer they all did not survive. Any1 ever experienced this? We are so divested. Don't know what to do.


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

I did not want to read and run hun, i'm so sorry for you


----------



## Slan80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanx! Have had 2 ectopics as well. Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

So sorry Slan  

I don't have any words of wisdom on what to do next but was wondering what day and cell numbers they were when frozen?  We have 8 day 2 frosties and also really worried about the thaw because some of them are only 2 cell.

PC x


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Slan, I am so sorry, what a nightmare, did you do a medicated cycle as well? Just awful.   

Sharon. xxx


----------



## LEXEY (May 21, 2008)

slan hunni am so sorry      
i lost 6 to its so heartbreakin 
hang in there your not alone


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey slan i had 3 top great blasts frozeen. 2 perished and rhe remaining 1 i was advised not to transfeer as lot of cell loss but i had et anyway


----------



## Slan80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank for the support Cookies, Lexey, Murf,,PC, curlyclair. To my understanding these embryos where grade A i might be mistaken which means there were very good. I was going to have a natural cycle, no medication can you imagine the shock me and my hubby Had, i was just about to get changed for the procured and the nurse said to me, the embryologist wants to talk to us. I was numb when he told us couldn't believe it.    USS got to hang in there i suppose. Good luck to all you guys with the treatments.What treatments are you having at the moment?


----------



## LEXEY (May 21, 2008)

slan i so feel your disserpointment  
i felt very much the same  i traveled to spain and the same thing happend called in to a room to be told just the same it was a long journey home
like i say the hurt and pain is so raw at the min but i promise every day gets a littel lighter


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

slan i had medicated fet too  but your lukier than me u can start plannin ur next tx i have to go throughthe dreaded 2ww knowing the outcome is a bfn but i had to give my sole surviour a chance no matter how slim the chances r


----------



## Slan80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh No Lexey all that way i know just how you felt its too painful, but just when you feel like you cant breath thats how you survive! what type of treatment are you having at the moment?
Cookie am going to sound dumb, i am new on the site, what do some of the abbs mean eg 2ww and tx. well at the moment am not sure what is happening am waiting to speak to someone for some sort of appointment don't know what. Good luck with the sole survivor am crossing my fingers and legs for you.


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry how awful. It's not quite the same, but my when my sister was having IVF she had something like 17 eggs and not one of them fertilised. She was distraught, but the next round of treatment she had resulted in a beautiful little boy so try to keep positive. This who process is full of ups and downs and every case is different, but there are sooo many positive stories out there and I'm sure yours is just around the corner.
xxxx


----------



## LEXEY (May 21, 2008)

SLAN  TX IS SHORT FOR TREATMENT 
AND TWW IS 2 WEEK WAIT
  FROM ET EGG TRANSFARE 
TO OTD OFF TEST DATE 
HOPE THIS HELPS 
I WAS HAVING EGG DONATION IN SPAIN HUN
  FRESH 1ST WAS A BFN  BIG FAT NEG
AND SO WAS FET FROZEN  EGG TRANSFARE  
ITS WHIPED ME OUT BUT  I LOST MY DAD. AND HAD AN ACCIDENT .IN WORK  THAT DIDNT HELP MY FRAME OFF MIND HANG IN THEREXXXX
PS LIKE I SAY IT DOSE GET BETTER X


----------



## Slan80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Noo!!! It feels like it never rains but proper pouring. Am really sorry about all the problems. It's incredible how all these horrible things happen together. Am so proud of you because you see confident Lexey. I will try and hang in there, and be positive. Thanx Lexey.. What's the secret??


----------



## LEXEY (May 21, 2008)

slan  
IF  infertility   another ab reveation
is a huge pressure  on its own without other pressures in life  if it works then  yayyyyyy if it dosnt then it dose put you on a downer  
SECRET now then    well this web sight as been my life line  amongst all other things that av gone on in the back off my mind ivf always sits  its a bit like a drug    
expencive
addictive
and in a lot off ways bad for your health     
its also sometimes the only way 4ward to reach a dream  and look at how many it works for 
how many dreams have been brought to life 
i have met so many fantastic people on here so iv still gaind 
i set up a thred call ed tx or not  you can talk openly about pretty much anythin  it may help  it sure has for me  have a read through youl see your not alone with everyday struggles and we can support you on your next tx   
thinkin off  you all hang in there


----------



## Slan80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanx vivi, Lexey Will go on that thread and have a read. But the ff website was the first thing I thought about after hearing the news. I wanted to find people who have had the same experience and Really know how it feels. Thanx all for the support and all the best.xx


----------



## LEXEY (May 21, 2008)

hi hun  
ye ist mad we find comfort from knowin were not alone  
i guess its only people who have experanced  certain things can truley relate  
untill i lost my dad id never really lost any1 who i was so close 2  so i was lucky to get to 40s without that feelin but when my friend lost her dad 2 years a go  i try to support er the best i could little did i know at the time how much pain she was in 
so as im the only real  person (not syber)  who had IF  I  needed to find  people who truley understood me  thank god for  FERTILITY FRIENDS


----------



## Slan80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Definitely thank God for fertility friends. I have just read a poem on religion board! Wow it made me cry it's beautiful.x


----------



## LEXEY (May 21, 2008)




----------

